

YC:  Startup School Meetup - iamelgringo

A group of us are getting together the evening before Startup School.  I set up a Meetup page, to organize things a bit.  Sorry about the login, it was just seemed the easiest way to organize the event.<p>We're hoping to split things up into groups of 20 or so, to not overwhelm the cafe we're going to be at and make it easier to get to know people.  So, if you're interested, please feel free to RSVP.<p>http://entrepreneur.meetup.com/1737/
======
shimon
We've been doing startup meetups in Boston off and on since the first Startup
School in 2005. After a hiatus of a few months, we're having another meeting
at 6:30pm on Tues, April 22 at Tommy Doyle's in Harvard Square.

Email list: <http://finance.groups.yahoo.com/group/boston-startup-meetup/>

April 22 RSVP: [http://www.mypunchbowl.com/parties/240386-boston-startup-
mee...](http://www.mypunchbowl.com/parties/240386-boston-startup-meetup)

Well worth participating -- lots of good people come to startup school and
just hanging out with them will make you want to work hard making great
things.

------
waleedka
Thanks for organizing this. Looking forward to it.

And, if anyone is looking for a place to live, I'm planning to organize a
"startup house": \- 6 to 8 hackers rent a big house and live together. \- You
have to be working on a startup either full time or on the side \- You have to
be interested in having hacker get-togethers at the house twice a month or so.
\- Either Silicon Valley or San Francisco depending on people's preference.

If you're interested, drop me a line (email on my profile) and tell me what
your preference is (SV vs SF) and if I get enough interest I'll let you know
how the project progresses.

------
babul
I missed this. Next year I hope.

